# what do you think? to expensive?



## liorst26 (Nov 29, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/GOLD-RECOVERY-OVER-100-NOT-WORKING-RAM-CARDS/324387512790


----------



## andersen113 (Nov 29, 2020)

My non expert opinion, if you are doing it for the experience and education no, you cant put a price on that. But if you are trying to get gold and make a profit then yes.


----------



## Martijn (Dec 1, 2020)

Hi Liorst, gold plated items can sell for more then twice the actual gold value of these cards. if you want to know how much they are worth, here is an indication of different prices for RAM scrap in euro's. 
https://www.hollandrecycling.nl/elektronica-recycling/ram-geheugen 
I supect these are internationally comparable. 

Personlally not interested i get my scrap for free mostly from friends, 
Ebay is your friend. Shiny stuff sells. 
The sky is the limit, your conscience may be the biggest limiting factor :wink: 

Good luck. Martijn.


----------



## rickbb (Dec 1, 2020)

Non working ram for PM recovery is sold by weight, not by the piece. 

That type of common ram for e-scrap goes for somewhere between $11 and $21 per pound, depending on actual gold content after sorting. At least here in the States, not sure about where you are.


----------



## GoIdman (Aug 7, 2022)

Post moved here:









For Sale - 8.5 pounds scrap memory w/ gold fingers - SOLD!!


Selling 8.5 pounds of scrap memory for gold recovery. https://www.ebay.com/itm/374199038393




goldrefiningforum.com


----------

